# gel nail extensions



## charlieRabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Are they bad for your nails like acrylics? 2. Will my nails be healthy when gels are removed? 3. My natural nails peel easily is this a problem with getting gels? Finally 4. Can I paint over gels and remove without ruining the gel?


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't use them so I can't speak from personal experience. Here are some threads that may help answer your questions:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/117408/gel-vs-acrylic

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128741/diy-gel-nails

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121860/opi-gel-manicure-starter-kit

Hope this helps


----------



## SalJ (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *charlieRabbit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 1. Are they bad for your nails like acrylics?
> 
> 2. Will my nails be healthy when gels are removed?
> ...


 1 - OK, firstly acrylic is *not* bad for your nails. What is bad for your nails is a bad technician, using bad products and bad techniques.  A good, gentle technician, using good quality products = healthy, happy nails.  Also, correct removal. Incorrect removal can damage your nails.

2 - Yes, but as above, you should choose a good technician and they need to be applied and removed correctly. 

3 - I am not sure if you are talking about gel overlays (extensions, with or without a tip) or gel polish?  Some gel polish isn't great on peeling nails but there are usually things a good Tech can do to prolong the wear you get out of it.  For example, I have peely nails and I wear Gelicure gel polish which lasts very well on me.  I think you mean gel overlays though, this shouldn't be a problem with peeling nails, as the gel adds strength. It might even help.

4 - Yes you can paint over gel nails. You just need to make sure you use non-acetone based remover to take the polish off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

HTH


----------

